# Finally some pics from 2007... so far



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Well guys i have been putting this off for far to long and i finally think i will be able to get some pics posted... for some reason a few pics wouldnt upload not real sure whats up with that but here ya go.... I got my 1st and 2nd red fox in back to back days... pretty sweet after trapping last year and not getting one... i have also missed a few yotes (well they missed the pan... the trap didnt go off... and i have gotten 5 ***** and 4 grinners so far.... this was pretty much all in the 1st week i was trapping. so that was pretty sweet... i hope to get a bunch more traps out soon

first red ever








second red








20 lb **** on the right...








black grinner?








another ****


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

well not sure why it didnt work but ill mess with it tomorrow from a different computer... not sure why i even try on this computer because it never shows up.... no peeking in the gallery haha ill show ya tomorrow


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Just had to peek!

Griff


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

HunterHawk,

Congratulations!!

You are on a roll now!

If you go to your photo gallery and click on the photo that you want to post, so it is enlarged. Then right click on the enlarged photo to get the pop down menu and go to "Properties".

Then highlight and copy the address of the photo. Be sure to get the entire address!

Then go to your posting and insert the image, by clicking on the icon and pasteing the address.

I did the first one for you.

Good Luck!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

2nd red fox and 2nd try 












a couple *****









a couple possums.. 1 little black one









and another ****










Thanks Mr Duncan. I was doing it right its just that my girlfriends computer wont ever do it right... im thinking its something with the mozilla internet maybe because whenever i use internet explorer on my sisters laptop it works

either way thanks to those who didnt peek haha and i would have peeked also for those who did thanks for the coments guys


----------



## SuperSnapper (Nov 6, 2007)

Hillbilly


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

hahaha i dont know about the rest of you but ill take that as a compliment... thanks:lol:

i like to think of it as a sophisticated ******* but ill take what i can get


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

HunterHawk said:


> hahaha i dont know about the rest of you but ill take that as a compliment... thanks:lol:
> 
> i like to think of it as a sophisticated ******* but ill take what i can get


easy there buddy that's been my handle for YEARS!!!:lol:


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Congrats on the recent catches HunterHawk!
Looks like a couple of very nice Reds and some 
big ***** too. You can keep the grinners though.

Mike


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

HunterHawk said:


> hahaha i dont know about the rest of you but ill take that as a compliment... thanks:lol:
> 
> i like to think of it as a sophisticated ******* but ill take what i can get


What the...? I thought you two knew each other. 
Hmm..kind of rude for a new guy.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

yeah i hear ya wiley... not sure what that guy was thinking but whatever... i let it go...

yeah mike i forgot to mention that sophisticated ******* came from mike.... i wont take it... i thought i made that coment... sorry to take it.... can i join your brotherhood haha


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice job on the critters! They all look nice. Man those dry **** look really nice ... mine never look that way.


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

SuperSnapper said:


> Hillbilly


 
Whats the hillbilly comment about? Are you talking about trapping???

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## SuperSnapper (Nov 6, 2007)

Calm down now...just joking


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

SuperSnapper said:


> Hillbilly





SuperSnapper said:


> Calm down now...just joking


funny talk like that gets new guys drug out back round here.

Nice Pics!


----------



## Smoknngunn (Oct 4, 2005)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> funny talk like that gets new guys drug out back round here.
> 
> Nice Pics!


 
Or worse yet...:yikes::yikes::yikes:


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

hahahaha:lol:... we hillbillies stick together


----------



## Yoopertrapper (Jan 24, 2006)

Great pics!
Way to go!!


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

congrats HH i hope next year i will be able to set some traps for fox and ****.

I would love to get one to mount.


Rob


----------



## Smoknngunn (Oct 4, 2005)

HunterHawk said:


> hahahaha:lol:... we hillbillies stick together


 
Hawk, 
I got your back...get it? Hillbilly humor..
Smoknn


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

You might be a hillbilly if this is your favorite song! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esl2NNOtHQE

How do I it out of my head now?

Griff


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Who's pickin' the banjer here???

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## Smoknngunn (Oct 4, 2005)

PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 said:


> How's pickin' the banjer here???
> 
> -Psebuckmaster17-


 
LMAO!! Ya beat me to it...:lol:

Reminiscent of our family reunions, eh? By the way, it's "who's". 

Hawk...Congrats on the back to back foxes. The black grinner is pretty cool, too. I got so wrapped up in the whole hillbilly thing I forgot to tell ya.

Smoknn


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Even with the family resemblance it's not I on the banjo! It could be Dave D dancing.:evilsmile

Griff


----------



## trapper_max (Jul 23, 2007)

Smoknngunn said:


> Or worse yet...:yikes::yikes::yikes:


 
thats just nasty man! great movie and even better soundtrack.


tm


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

griffondog said:


> You might be a hillbilly if this is your favorite song! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esl2NNOtHQE
> 
> How do I it out of my head now?
> 
> Griff



Dammit Griff!!! 

I just had to watch it did'nt i!! Love that clip though, i love the old hillbilly dude it the background 2 steppin!!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

haha thanks smokn... and yes Pse... i get it you sicko haha... doesnt take us much to get off topic when the weather starts chainging around... needless to say i didnt get any traps out what so ever this weekend like i planned... i was hoping the weather was going to stabalize a bit for me but we will see.... i would like to keep trying to make some catches!went duck hunting saturday and saw 2 mink and at first we thought they were the same mink because we saw them at 2 different times but then when we were picking up the decoys they both poped out to see what was going on...... wouldnt mind setting for those guys


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Well I'm glad to see you Hillbillys got this tread back on track! :lol:

Keep those pics coming guys. It's why I check this forum out everytime I log on.


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Sounds like some of my relatives in the backhills of Tennesee!!,Oh manI got some relatives......!!!


----------



## actionjaXon (Aug 18, 2006)

Craig, nice work...sorry I'm late on checkin these out. but I love the foxes man, I've got a few **** so far, but a TON of rats.

My other trappin buddy caught a 45 in. ****, from nose to base of tail....that bad boy is a MONSTER. 

anywho, congrats man, keep it up....HILLBILLY


----------

